# pile



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

En este frase no tengo claro a cuál de las posibles acepciones de _pile_ debería "acogerme".

_Le train s'est arrêté pile devant sa maison_.

¿Cómo debo interpretar la frase para traducirla?

_- Le train s'est arrêté net (de manière soudaine) devant sa maison._ → _bruscamente_
_- Le train s'est arrêté justement devant sa maison._ → _exactamente_

¿O las dos son posibles?

Gracias.


----------



## blink05

No conocía la primera acepción. Para mí sería sin lugar a dudas la segunda, como en "pile à l'heure". Espera más opiniones de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## Áristos

¡Hola!
El diccionario de WR dice que "s'arrêter pile" es "pararse en seco".

Esto encontré en otro diccionario:

*Piler,* verbe intrans., fam. S'arrêter brutalement sur place. _Coup de frein: elle pile au bord de la route (...). Un simple demi-tour et nous voilà repartis dans l'autre sens_ (B. Blier, _Les Valseuses_, Paris, Coll. J'ai lu, 1978 [1972], p.264)

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pile

Creo por tanto que podría ser "parar bruscamente".
¿Estás de acuerdo blink05?


----------



## blink05

¡Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones! Es muy simpático de tu parte.

Sobre el tema, acá no es el verbo piler que nos ocupa. Y la expresión "s'arrêter pile" es "pararse en seco", pero eso es la expresión sola. Si fuera "le train s'est arrêté pile" se entendería así.

Acá es "s'est arrêté pile quelque part", y en general eso se entiende como "justo en ese lugar". No lo podría entender de otra forma, aunque supongo que podría ser legítimo comprenderlo así.


----------



## Áristos

No, compañero. Si tú lo dices debe de ser así, yo es la primera vez que he visto "pile" como adverbio y tú sabes mucho más que yo 

Sólo puse esos links por si podían aportar más información.
¡Aclarado queda! jeje

Un saludo.


----------



## _Nani_

Hola

Aristos tiene las definiciones correctas, pero blink05 tiene razón. Si hay algo detrás de "pile" como aquí, "pile devant sa maison", "pile" no significa "brusquement" sino que significa "juste devant sa maison".

Por lo tanto Little Chandler, la buena opción es la segunda.

Un abrazo


----------



## Little Chandler

Ok. Entonces:

_El tren se detuvo justo delante de su casa._

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Permítaseme disentir. Si bien la palabra pile es utilizada como adverbio para significar "exactamente", creo que en la expresión "s'arrêter pile" no tiene ese el sentido. Es cierto que esta segunda fraseología puede emplearse sola sin complemento circunstancial, pero también puede hacerse acompañar de él:



> _Arrêter, freiner, stopper pile_. Arrêter sur place de façon brutale. _Il fit un geste d'excuse, se méprenant, car elle allait le lui dire, son vrai nom, et ce geste l'arrêta pile_ (Aragon, _Beaux quart._, 1936, p. 356). _Un chauffeur qui maraudait, trompé par ce geste, stoppa pile *devant lui*_ (Arnoux, _Paris_, 1939, p.135).


 
Fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/pile

Véase el artículo Pile 3. La negrilla es mía.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## chlapec

N'est-il pas possible que ce soient les deux choses en même temps??
Justement et brusquement.


----------



## swift

C'est une possibilité, Chlapec. Je voudrais que Blink nous dise pourquoi il faut comprendre "très précisément" au lieu de "brusquement". Sinon, il faudra demander dans le Français seulement. Qui ouvre le fil ? 

A plus ,

swift


----------



## Little Chandler

¡Ya la armamos!  Yo que me había dejado convencer de lo contrario... Deduzco de las discrepancias que la frase es cuando menos ambigua, pero en vista de tu aportación, Swift, parece que el sentido es más bien "bruscamente".

Gracias.

_Edit_: Vamos, swift, te invito a abrir el hilo, que a mí me lleva mucho escribir en francés...


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Yo coincido con Blink, totalmente. 

Una cosa es que un coche tenga que parar en seco para no atropellar un peatón, otra es que un tren tome la ruta que quiera y decida parar en seco delante de una casa para no derrumbarla. 

En serio, "Pile devant quelque chose" es justo delante de este algo. S'arrêter pile dant la maison se entiende por "pararse justo delante de la casa" (porque allí coincide la parada), salvo que algún dato en el texto sugiera una maniobra de urgencia para que pare en seco el tren.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Ya es la tercera vez que cambio de "creencias". Pero me da que ésta sí es la definitiva y que aquí ("pile") se para ("pile") la noria.

Gracias, Gévy.


----------



## swift

Me convenciste Gévy. Con esa explicación, no hay de otra . Con todo, me gustaría que LC nos dé un poco más de contexto, _histoire de..._

Un beso,


J.

P.D. Dándole una vuelta más a la noria... (Yo voy montado en un cangilón, no se preocupen, ahorita me ahogo ).

Me acordé de los dibujos animados. Y se me vino a la mente la película "Polar Express". Pues bien, miren lo que encontré:



> 24 décembre. Minuit va bientôt sonner, et dans sa chambre, le petit garçon s'est figé. Tendant l'oreille. Retenant son souffle... Le Père Noël a-il eu une panne ? A-t-il oublié l'adresse ? S'est-il perdu en route ? Pourquoi n'entends-je pas tinter les clochettes de ses rennes ? Soudain, l'enfant sursaute. Les murs et le plancher se mettent à vibrer dans un grondement infernal, et à travers la fenêtre embrumée, le garçon découvre le plus étonnant des spectacles : Un train s'est arrêté pile devant sa maison !


Fuente: http://avhmtp.free.fr/info.php?art=66

¿Justo en frente de su casa o bruscamente frente a su casa?

Otro ejemplo, tomado del cuento "Jouet maléfique", d'Adèle Puig:



> Comme il se débattait, il y eut un bruit, venant de la porte, comme un grondement de tonnerre.Son train, qui était maintenant plus grand que lui, déboucha du couloir par la porte restée entrouverte, fonçant sur lui à toute vapeur !! Gaspard était pétrifié. Il essaya de fuir mais ses minuscules jambes refusaient de lui obéir. Il ferma les yeux... A son grand étonnement, le train s’était arrêté pile devant lui.


El texto puede ser leído aquí.

Ustedes me dirán, blub, blub, bl...


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

compte tenu de l'apport de Swift (... grondement infernal...), je pencherais pour la suggestion de Chlapec. On peut y entendre les deux sens : exactement (justement) et brusquement. 

J'imagine que l'enfant rêve, donc l'incongruité de la situation peut s'expliquer ainsi...

Muxus


----------



## blink05

Yo lo veo de la forma que describió Gévy (con mucho más acierto que yo). No dudo que la expresión admita el significado "bruscamente", pero me parece que el uso más extendido es el otro.

Incluso, la brusquedad yo la entiendo como una consecuencia de la exactitud. Así, si suite à un freinage d'urgence, "le train s'arrète pile", primero está la posición: el tren se detuvo en su lugar. Luego, lo hizo bruscamente, porque es la única forma en que un tren podría detenerse en poco espacio. Si un papillon s'arrète pile en plein vol, se detuvo en su posición misma, y da la impresión de brusquedad aunque en verdad no la haya.

Tanto si el tren iba en velocidad y se detuvo bruscamente frente a la casa, como si el tren tenía programado detenerse frente a la casa y lo hizo con suavidad, yo podría decir qu'il s'est _arrêté pile devant la maison._ Y en ambos casos es cierto que el tren se detuvo _justo _frente a la casa.

Saludos.

PD: Con algo de suerte Swift se va a haber ahogado y no va a responder


----------



## swift

Pues no, no me ahogué. Contuve la respiración... 

Lo cierto es que yo no me convencía porque me hice una película con la frase de LC: un maquinista con la vejiga a más no poder se detiene de súbito para miccionar. Es una experiencia vivida (en un autobús).

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Le machiniste tira le frein et le train s'arrêta pile.*
Aquí, prevalece la brusquedad de la parada.

*Le machiniste tira le frein et le train s'arrêta pile devant la maison.*
En este caso, prevalece la precisión de la parada y no la brusquedad. También se podría decir: *juste devant.*


----------



## swift

Gracias Víctor. Perdona que sea recalcitrante. Yo pensaba que un tren que descarrilaba podía detenerse en seco in extremis para no llevarse la vivienda.

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Todo depende, *Swift*, de su velocidad .

(ojo con el uso de _descarrilar_)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Y mi pregunta es: ¿De verdad puede un tren parar bruscamente? 
No entiendo de velocidad que puede que confunda con el tocino pero centenares de accidentes hacen patente que no es así.

_Exactamente_ por supuesto es la interpretación correcta para mí.
Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT.* Pour ceux que les chiffres ne rebutent pas :
http://lwdr.free.fr/distances.html


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

Ahora sí que remataste. Con una explicación desde la física, he terminado de convencerme.

Un beso,


J.


----------



## jimenag

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola buenos días ,,, quisiera ver si me ayudaran con esta frase que encontre: "Est ce que vous avez remarqué que pile le jour où vous êtes en retard pour aller travailler" ...., lo que no me queda claro es que como traducir la palabra pile, la busque y dice pila, montón, pero como que no queda. Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

Un poco enrevesada la frase... ¿Cómo se acaba?

Lo único que se me ocurre por el momento es la hora *en punto*, por contraste con *retard*. Pero ese "que" me estorba.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jimenag

hola, muchas gracias , mira la frase completa es la siguiente:"Est ce que vous avez remarqué que pile le jour où vous êtes en retard pour aller travailler vos saletés de clefs décident vicieusement de se tapir dans un coin où jamais vous n'auriez l'idée d'aller les chercher ! ". 
bonito dia


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Jimenag*:
Si consultaste el diccionario de la casa, debiste seguir leyendo.



> II adv fam (hora) en punto;
> il est dix heures p. son las diez en punto;
> s'arrêter p. fam pararse en seco;
> tomber ou arriver p. (persona) llegar por los pelos, llegar justo, venir al pelo;
> fam pararse en seco


 
Vemos que *pile* puede ser un adverbio que, en tu caso, podríamos traducir por *justo*.


----------



## swift

Hola Jimena:

Entonces, muy fácil: significa "precisamente", "justo", "exactamente". **** He unido los hilos, gracias. Martine (Mod..)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jimenag

si es cierto, en efecto es JUSTO,,, gracias... :-D


----------



## jprr

Et "pile poil" ?  voir le dernier paragraphe

... ¿ justo al pelo ?


----------



## blink05

El desentierro de este hilo me hizo notar el último comentario de Martine en la primera versión.

En efecto, un tren necesita cerca de 1 km para detenerse, al menos.

No me quise quedar en esos detalles porque en un libro, un tren puede detenerse cuando quiera. Pero es totalmente cierto.

Saludos .


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> En efecto, un tren necesita cerca de 1 km para detenerse, al menos.



¿Y cuántos posts y cuántos comentarios fueron necesarios para que a mí se me metiera en la cabeza que "pile" significaba "exactamente" en ese contexto? 

Ya me borro.


----------

